# Bow down to prehistoric turtles!



## lupitapliego (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 20, 2014)

Great info.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 20, 2014)

Imagine that in today's world....Backyard breeders trying to keep that in their yard! You'd need castle walls to keep it in!


----------



## tort_luv_5055 (Jan 20, 2014)

Current day Aldabra!


----------



## lupitapliego (Jan 20, 2014)

tort_luv_5055 said:


> Current day Aldabra!



Is that the largest tortoise?!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 20, 2014)

Thats freakin cool!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 20, 2014)

Size of car?????

ALDABRAMAN need to have a new enclosure build. I don't know what kind of protection he need for the sprinkler system.


----------



## AnnV (Jan 20, 2014)

Are there fossil bones, or better yet, a carapace and plastron?!


----------



## lupitapliego (Jan 20, 2014)

AnnV said:


> Are there fossil bones, or better yet, a carapace and plastron?!





I believe so. Haha [DIZZY FACE]


----------



## tort_luv_5055 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: RE: Bow down to prehistoric turtles!*



lupitapliego said:


> tort_luv_5055 said:
> 
> 
> > Current day Aldabra!
> ...



Yes ma'am I believe it is...not completely sure. Let me look it up....

No, its a Galapagos.


----------



## lupitapliego (Jan 20, 2014)

tort_luv_5055 said:


> lupitapliego said:
> 
> 
> > tort_luv_5055 said:
> ...



Woaaaaaaaah they can weigh up to 550 pounds! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES][TURTLE][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------

